# Mount and Blade



## agricola (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone else play this?  The demo (actually a reasonably full but level-capped version of the game) is on Steam now.  Its sort of a sandbox RPG, albeit with no magic, no heroic powers, and (relatively) primitive graphics but the combat is exceptional:


They are also working on a multiplayer version of it.


----------



## TheDave (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah I've got the full version, great fun but gets very repetitive after a while. I'm looking forward to the expansion though, it's a game that's just dying for multiplayer.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 19, 2009)

I played it a couple of years ago when it was fairly basic, but it looks like it's come on a long way since then.  I'll give it another try when I get a chance.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2009)

hmmm... I'd promised myself no more games.  Still playing X3TC obsessively but I am tempted....

how much is it to download?


----------



## agricola (Oct 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> hmmm... I'd promised myself no more games.  Still playing X3TC obsessively but I am tempted....
> 
> how much is it to download?



The demo is 170mb-ish on Steam, and is free to download if you meant cost by "much" in that sentence.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> The demo is 170mb-ish on Steam, and is free to download if you meant cost by "much" in that sentence.



ah right, i thought you could download the full game...

maybe I'll give the demo a go before any decisions.  have you got any mods going on it?


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 19, 2009)

TheDave said:


> ...it's a game that's just dying for multiplayer.



Multiplayer combat has great potential. The moves are quite basic, which is why I think it gets repetitive.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> ah right, i thought you could download the full game...



The official demo is the full game and should be 380.88MB. It is limited by character level-up, once you reach level 7 the demo stops.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm downloading the demo right now


----------



## Will230784 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone with the full game should check out the Taleworlds forums. The standard game gets boring after a while but some of the mods are superb.


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2010)

_Warband_ was released a couple of days ago.  Its magnificent.


----------



## tommers (Apr 3, 2010)

agricola said:


> _Warband_ was released a couple of days ago.  Its magnificent.



Is it?  I loved the first one, debating getting this...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 3, 2010)

i got it  when it  was the steam weekend deal  but  i havn't really played it much   i spent about an hour on it    did all the tutorials etc   but  it  just didn't  grab me


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> Is it?  I loved the first one, debating getting this...



MP is great, and the graphical changes make SP quite a bit more spectacular than it was - the new Arab faction / desert environments especially.


----------



## Random (Apr 19, 2010)

Have been addicted to this for a few month now; very good warlord simulation.  the mods are amazing, I especially like the fact that they go all the way from the Peleponnese War to China in WW2.

The game mechanics work very well in tactical combat, so much that I can't help interpreting fights in films according to the game - an ambush in Mongol becomes 20 Khergit tribesmen versus Horsemen and Lancers...

Not sure whether Warband will work on my crappy intel chipset, and am playing Sword of Damoclese mod, which already includes the option to manage your own kingdom, which is my main interest in Warband.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2010)

warband is £8.50 on steam.  Just bought it.

oh and the first one is £6 or something.


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2010)

i was playing a steppe horse archer in the first game, which was good.

In this one, though, I've gone for proper bearded saxon type - with a 2 handed great axe.  Now THAT is a laugh.


----------



## creak (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought a boxed copy of M&B: Warband only a few days ago, shortly before finding out that there's 66% off if you buy it on Steam at the moment.... more than worth the full price though, this game is superb. It arrived on Thursday and, rather embarassingly, I've already clocked in 32+ hours since then. The combat is a real highlight- it's a very good system, button mashing won't work so you have to think a lot about the weapons, shields and armour you and your foe are using as this will affect the angles from which you need to attack, the optimum distance to fight from, which areas to hit etc. It's necessary more in tournaments though as on the battlefields things are a bit more frantic, but so much more epic- charging over a hill with your troop of 70+ horse and smashing into a wall of enemies looks and plays incredibly, never gets boring. I like the intricacies of the politics/social side of the game, seems to be reasonably deep, but some of the peacetime tasks you get given can become a bit tedious. Much better when you're at war, things become a lot more lively then. Also it'd be good if there was a way of speeding up the map sections of the game, or a quick travel function. It can take ages to get to places, especially given how slowly you travel at night. 

Can anyone tell me how you're supposed to herd cattle as well? Do you literally have to chase them to where you want them to go?


----------



## agricola (Aug 31, 2010)

creak said:


> Can anyone tell me how you're supposed to herd cattle as well? Do you literally have to chase them to where you want them to go?


 
Essentially yes.

edit:  also seeing as theres a steam achievement solely for using a mod, why not try the Blood and Steel one

edit2: primitive firearms ftw


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2010)

I've never used a mod... I might give it a go.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2010)

I tried it, and I like it.

Firearms!  

I'm not sure about some of the female armours though.... all a bit red sonja - but yeah it's good.  I've never really installed a mod before, I'm amazed at how easy it was.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 24, 2013)

Just picked up mount and blade plus the expansions for £1.50 in  a charity shop. Is it good then? How much of my life will it eat?


----------



## Silva (Oct 24, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Just picked up mount and blade plus the expansions for £1.50 in  a charity shop. Is it good then? How much of my life will it eat?


I spent around 100 hours on both M&B (with a mod that allowed me to pose as a teutonic knight from Alexandre Nevski) and M&B Warband (pretty much the same game). Would spend even more, but the laptop would melt


----------



## Silva (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh, yeah, and on lower difficulty levels, you can play it like a semi realistic hack & slash game.


Spoiler











(Yes, that's an arrow on the throat. The blood is all theirs, 'to)


----------



## agricola (Oct 25, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Just picked up mount and blade plus the expansions for £1.50 in  a charity shop. Is it good then? How much of my life will it eat?



If you do find it eating up a lot of your time, dont get the official Napoleonic Wars mod.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 25, 2013)

grrrr... I cant activate the game cos its already been registered - ordered it off amazon for not very much instead. Looking forward to this quite a lot!


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

Mount & Blade:Warband (standalone expansion) is the current daily deal (which lasts for 48 hours) on Steam as it happens, £3.74.  I'm tempted yet again, but as usual I have loads of games to get through and I'm not convinced enough about this to make it an automatic buy when on sale.

If anyone thinks I would really enjoy it, they have 41 hours left to say so!


----------



## Silva (Oct 26, 2013)

Epona said:


> Mount & Blade:Warband (standalone expansion) is the current daily deal (which lasts for 48 hours) on Steam as it happens, £3.74.  I'm tempted yet again, but as usual I have loads of games to get through and I'm not convinced enough about this to make it an automatic buy when on sale.
> 
> If anyone thinks I would really enjoy it, they have 41 hours left to say so!



Have every played Sid Meier's Pirates and thought "Well, the game is great, but I'm more of a middle ages person, not pirates" ?
Do you like medieval RPGs, but wondered why are they always stuffing in magic and dragons and shit?
Do you want to bash people's head in with a huge axe? Or take an eye out with a well placed arrow from yards away?
If you answered positively to any of these three, you'll probably have a lot of fun with M&BW


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

Silva said:


> Have every played Sid Meier's Pirates and thought "Well, the game is great, but I'm more of a middle ages person, not pirates" ?
> Do you like medieval RPGs, but wondered why are they always stuffing in magic and dragons and shit?
> Do you want to bash people's head in with a huge axe? Or take an eye out with a well placed arrow from yards away?
> If you answered positively to any of these three, you'll probably have a lot of fun with M&BW



Hehe  I am (or at least the pedantic historian part of me is) more wondering if we have completely ditched the correct UK spelling of *mediaeval* in deference to the US spelling  

However, a computer game involving bashing people's heads in with a large axe does sound compelling...


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

On a more serious note, I have a tenner to put on my Steam Wallet so can buy a game on sale - do I just want to buy Mount & Blade: Warband, or should I buy the collection pack (which includes M&B, Warband, With Fire and Sword, and Napoleonic Wars).


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2013)

Epona said:


> On a more serious note, I have a tenner to put on my Steam Wallet so can buy a game on sale - do I just want to buy Mount & Blade: Warband, or should I buy the collection pack (which includes M&B, Warband, With Fire and Sword, and Napoleonic Wars).



F+S isnt that good, indeed there are (much) better mods that offer the same experience.  Napoleonic Wars is magnificent though, one of the best multiplayer games around and it has playable musicians.


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2013)

agricola said:


> F+S isnt that good, indeed there are (much) better mods that offer the same experience.  Napoleonic Wars is magnificent though, one of the best multiplayer games around and it has playable musicians.



I only picked up Warband, if I enjoy that I can always pick up Napoleonic Wars next time it's on sale - which I am sure will happen sooner or later!

Would you mind pointing me towards a good site to find mods?  Cheers


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh and I wondered how such a nice game can come in at well under a 1 gig download - no voiceovers (devs take note, you can keep your several gigs of audio files and shove them up your collective arse).  Praise be to whichever deities (and game devs!) are responsible for making games compatible for the hard of hearing.  I got worried when I searched for a setting to turn subtitles on and couldn't find it, caused a moment of consternation.  I quickly realised there was no need


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2013)

Just going through the tutorial now and it turns out I am a dab hand with both bow and crossbow - always been keen on them in computer games (at least where it is done well, and I was not bad at archery IRL before the arthritis in my shoulders curtailed that particular activity) but I am slightly perturbed by the fact that an arrow seems to have a flatter trajectory than a crossbow bolt - that's going to take some adjustment!

Edit: the game also hates ALT-TAB


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 1, 2013)

Loving it! A lot of depth in the game - as well as the sheer joy of cleaving your enemy's skull with a heavy bastard sword. 

Be nice if you could have a peasants revolt to join in with - severed heads of the nobility mounted on pikes etc -  maybe someone should do  a 'mount and blade -  medieval class war!' mod.


----------



## agricola (Nov 1, 2013)

Epona said:


> I only picked up Warband, if I enjoy that I can always pick up Napoleonic Wars next time it's on sale - which I am sure will happen sooner or later!
> 
> Would you mind pointing me towards a good site to find mods?  Cheers



There is a section of the Taleworlds forums that contains most of what you need.  The Floris mod is one of the better ones, it looks better and has a lot more detail.


----------



## Epona (Nov 3, 2013)

OK in the brief time I spent in the tutorial, I worked out how to get my horse to gallop.  I cannot work out how to get it to slow down or halt, other than aiming it at a tree - which is not the approved method of asking a horse to slow down/stop.  I'm obviously missing something, just tell me which button to press (kb+m) so that this cruelty can stop!

Edit: I'd just like to add a small criticism, in that horses used in warfare in most of Europe (from the similar period in real life that is represented in the game, right through to the 20th Century) have typically been a bit more stocky than the slender-legged Arkle lookalikes depicted here.


----------



## Silva (Nov 4, 2013)

Epona said:


> OK in the brief time I spent in the tutorial, I worked out how to get my horse to gallop.  I cannot work out how to get it to slow down or halt, other than aiming it at a tree - which is not the approved method of asking a horse to slow down/stop.  I'm obviously missing something, just tell me which button to press (kb+m) so that this cruelty can stop!
> 
> Edit: I'd just like to add a small criticism, in that horses used in warfare in most of Europe (from the similar period in real life that is represented in the game, right through to the 20th Century) have typically been a bit more stocky than the slender-legged Arkle lookalikes depicted here.


It's been a while since I've played, but tried pressing/tapping/holding S (or whatever you have as WASD) ?


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2018)

bumped because they've released another trailer of M&B 2



but theres still no release date


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 25, 2018)

that does look quite cool. id kind of given up on this ever happening.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 25, 2018)

agricola said:


> bumped because they've released another trailer of M&B 2
> 
> 
> 
> but theres still no release date




Hope the wait is due to it having a lot more depth. Original had huge potential but ended up sparse in too many places.


----------



## agricola (Aug 28, 2019)

BANNERLORD WHEN?

March 2020


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2019)

agricola said:


> BANNERLORD WHEN?
> 
> March 2020



Early Access in 2020!!!

God knows how long till it actually releases.


----------



## agricola (Mar 24, 2020)

One week to go*

* assuming the world doesn't end


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2020)

something to look forward to anyway (hoping it's not too early access)


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2020)

March 30th now.  Mount & Blade 2: Bannerlord is launching a day early

agricola


----------



## agricola (Mar 27, 2020)

tommers said:


> March 30th now.  Mount & Blade 2: Bannerlord is launching a day early
> 
> agricola


----------



## JimW (Mar 28, 2020)

Been Brytenwalda-ing away recently in anticipation. Served Rheged for a while loyally, built up rep and a big army of elite infantry and now have come south and gone independent liberating the occupied lands of Glastenic and Hwicce. Have unfortunately been obliged to obliterate Cornwall too, as they jumped on my fledgling kingdom and wouldn't accept any peace but destruction. * mournful music *
Still seems so fresh Banner Lord has a lot to live up to!


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2020)

It's time.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2020)

Humble have run out of keys and they didn't say anything until I bought it


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2020)

tommers said:


> Humble have run out of keys and they didn't say anything until I bought it


Apparently due those discounts due to owning warband so might just go steam. Only just read that founding own kingdom one of features not done yet so hope that comes soon.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2020)

JimW said:


> Apparently due those discounts due to owning warband so might just go steam. Only just read that founding own kingdom one of features not done yet so hope that comes soon.


ah, yeah.  forgot about that. Saved myself £1.70 odd but have to wait till they get more keys.    And now don't want to buy on steam as it can take 60 days to get a refund.


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2020)

tommers said:


> ah, yeah.  forgot about that. Saved myself £1.70 odd but have to wait till they get more keys.    And now don't want to buy on steam as it can take 60 days to get a refund.


Took the plunge and downloading as we speak. Almost never buy current games as there's so many classics to catch up on, so hope this laptop is up to it. Should be going off specs, went future proof when I got it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2020)

Enjoy.


----------



## agricola (Mar 30, 2020)

20% off on Steam in case people are on there.

edit:  31GB!


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2020)

Played a bit beginning with the tutorial, looking good but graphics a bit much for this laptop. Thought I was missing some textures at first but it had just auto opted for low setting looking at my graphics card. Tried pushing it up a bit and it works OK but not going to be smooth in a battle of any size so come back down a bit again, looks a bit washed out but might be a brightness thing or just getting used to new style. Few fights I've had so far are just minor skirmishes with no tactics involved. I'm still useless on horseback  Swinging and missing all over the shop while the boys mop up, though at least I present a distraction.


----------



## agricola (Mar 30, 2020)

Early days but made up so far, its basically _Warband_ with far better graphics and a lot more to do.  

Its also reassuringly hard, like the first one was - first bit in combat I think I hit one bloke out of the raiders... but it was in the head with a lance, so he died.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2020)

Already been killed twice by looters.


----------



## JimW (Mar 30, 2020)

tommers said:


> Already been killed twice by looters.


And that was going down to tesco before you booted the game up  
I've taken to dismounting and joining the infantry so i can actually hit someone. Suppose I could always admit my failure and hang round the training field for a bit.


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2020)

What difficulty are you playing it on? I've set everything to realistic except for movement speed, which is "easy" (i hate chasing people endlessly all over the map). But i think i might have been a bit ambitious.


----------



## JimW (Mar 31, 2020)

tommers said:


> What difficulty are you playing it on? I've set everything to realistic except for movement speed, which is "easy" (i hate chasing people endlessly all over the map). But i think i might have been a bit ambitious.


Yeah, I'm on pretty easy-peasy low damage to player and allies while I'm checking it out, we've barely had a casualty so far, so will ramp it up next time.


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah i might take it down a notch.


----------



## agricola (Mar 31, 2020)

Trade missions are funny.  Got offered a mission to deal with overpriced goods in the Western Empire city of Argoron (sp?) by undercutting the local merchants who have formed a cartel.  The reward, for delivering six sacks of wool, is 600.  The wool was bought in Argoron market for 400, then handed over.


----------



## JimW (Mar 31, 2020)

Following the campaign story where you speak to ten nobles about your piece artefact looks like it's going to take forever (finding the buggers added to slow campaign map movement), something to do while you get on with the usual sand-boxing. Just finished the other bit so hope we get some progress on the kidnapped siblings bit of that, seems odd to be tootling about not doing much about them.
Used geForce Experience to optimise my video settings and it seems to think I'm good for a pretty high end experience but that stutters and lags in-game for me. Hope that means once the devs get some optimisation done will see it in all its glory eventually. Also easy to change on the fly so you can put up with a slow schlep round the map to enjoy the lush scenery look then settle for a more cartoony battle.


----------



## agricola (Mar 31, 2020)

Did anyone else's save game get disrupted by the patch?  I tried to do the rollback thing but kept getting the box pop up.


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2020)

agricola said:


> Did anyone else's save game get disrupted by the patch?  I tried to do the rollback thing but kept getting the box pop up.



Not played tonight and thinking of restarting anyway


----------



## Mordi (Apr 1, 2020)

So apparently if you hit R during character creation you become a toddler. 
Here I am dutifully averting my attention for reasons of productivity and economy and stuff like this jumps up.


----------



## agricola (Apr 1, 2020)

Mordi said:


> So apparently if you hit R during character creation you become a toddler.
> Here I am dutifully averting my attention for reasons of productivity and economy and stuff like this jumps up.



those kids scare me


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2020)

Yeah. No way


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 5, 2020)

Fucking download of Bannerlord keeps resetting to 0% if I shutdown half way through so its been downloading for days now.


----------



## JimW (Apr 5, 2020)

Turns out the Nvidia 10 series cards like mine are having particular issues with a memory leak, hence poor performance despite adequate and more hardware in theory. Last patch (and they've been daily) helped some which gives hope it'll get sorted eventually. Despite the obvious EA weaknesses and my technical woes am still really excited by this. When its done and once the modders get at it in earnest it'll be another decades worth of fun just like Warband.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2020)

For those on Windows 10 who download Mods for Bannerlord (or indeed work with any .DLL files) apparently Windows 10 autoblocks .dll files from the interwebs so you need to either uncheck these manually or run some powershell. 

Open up Powershell as admin, go to the folder location in your Steamapps and run dir -Recurse | Unblock-File

It should look like the below: 

 


I've only spotted one mod that includes this helpful tip so kudos to them.


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2020)

Will have had it for two weeks tomorrow, so far I think they've done a fantastic job.  Everything I loved about Warband is better in this, the world seems a lot busier and I really like how the roaming looters seem to work (ie: most bands are rubbish, but if one wins a couple of AI fights against peasants it starts to be capable of taking on caravans).   Not really found any game or even immersion-breaking things either yet, even the trading is fun.

If they continue the development in this fashion then this could be amazing in a few months.


----------



## agricola (Apr 30, 2020)

A month old now, so possibly time for a bit of a review.  I haven't mentioned any of the broken / not implemented yet stuff for obvious reasons.

The good:  the battles, especially the combat part of the sieges and big fights.  AI in fights is much improved, with both sides using tactics that make sense, and people running off based on their experience.  Upskilling your army seems a lot better in this than in Warband (where you could just have high training and then they'd be top tier in a few weeks).  There is far better balance between cavalry and infantry / ranged (and different tiers) in this than its predecessor too.   Best of all is the attention they've paid to fighting itself, which has taken an already great system and made it even more intuitive (and occasionally spectacular) - chasing fleeing enemies through a wood and accidentally hitting a tree whilst you swing at them is oddly brilliant.  

The bad:  the map is far too busy in terms of terrain features - it looks fantastic, but a little less mountains and more farmlands etc would not go amiss.   Caravans take stupid routes during wartime, and need to avoid combat areas entirely after a while.  The various mercenary companies are a great idea but they are (at the moment) no better than the regular forces, and often much worse.   The "main" storyline is rubbish - they'd be better off ditching it entirely whilst giving you a choice of starting location and race, but with the options available in that land (eg: Battanian starts in the Empire would be people of outcast status, and so on).  I'd also like to see the post-battle looting take time rather than just dole out X amount of items straight away - you should be able to spend ages looting the corpses and getting more out of it (whilst risking their mates turn up).  

I know its early access but if they'd released the full version in this state, I'd still love it to bits.


----------



## JimW (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm only dipping in as the latest beta has done for performance for me again. Stable release was a vast improvement but not going to drop back, wait and see where next update gets us. More confident they will get it right eventually.
Gameplay wise it seems like there's a ton of gaps left to fill but again not too bothered, over the long haul this is going to be right up my street.


----------



## agricola (May 28, 2020)




----------



## InfoBurner (May 28, 2020)

I've put around 50 hours into the early release so far. Still loving it but the exploits are becoming more obvious and tempting. 

I still get frame locks on sieges, especially if I'm in a meat grinder chokepoint. 

And I'm starting to long for all that was promised, Where's my criminal gangs? Why does my family seem to age in real time? I've been playing for 2 months and my son and heir is only 5 years old?

Fuck it though! Arranging my horde, ordering a charge and then wading in with 2 quivers and an executioners axe still Rocks my box. 

He he!


----------



## agricola (Jul 4, 2020)

Had my first real bit of AI idiocy today.  Was part of a 1000-strong army from the Southern Empire beseiging the Western Empires last remaining city.  The assault was just about to go in (all siege engines built), only to be called off as the AI had made peace.  The Northern Empire, who were also at war with them, came in and took it instead.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 4, 2020)

Just downloading Bannerlord. Bit apprehensive even though I only paid £26 for it the Steam sale. Is there anything I should know/do to begin with that will save me trouble later?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Just downloading Bannerlord. Bit apprehensive even though I only paid £26 for it the Steam sale. Is there anything I should know/do to begin with that will save me trouble later?



Its early access so its a bit rough but its worth playing. Don't be afraid of browsing the mods either.


----------



## InfoBurner (Jul 4, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Just downloading Bannerlord. Bit apprehensive even though I only paid £26 for it the Steam sale. Is there anything I should know/do to begin with that will save me trouble later?



Here's a video of lesser known tips. Some are very usefull. From my own experience don't put skill points into your weapons in the early to mid game, tempting though it might be to fight like Ser Jaime Lannister right off the block. It's better to add points to leadership, trade or social skills as these level up more slowly.
Shop around for the best companions, you can peruse their stats in the encyclopedia. Keep a scout, healer and possibly an engineer with you, set the rest to running parties of their own or trading caravans.
Don't assault a forest bandit camp that has more than 15 bandits. Ever.

I'll think of some more if you get into it.


----------



## agricola (Aug 24, 2020)

Five months old now (almost), still brilliant.  Will be interesting to see if CK3 lures me away with its madness.


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2020)

Still playing it on a daily basis, CK3 will have to wait for a bit:


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 22, 2020)

JimW said:


> Took the plunge and downloading as we speak. Almost never buy current games as there's so many classics to catch up on, so hope this laptop is up to it. Should be going off specs, went future proof when I got it.



Late reply but are you aware of this site?



			Redirect Notice
		


That’s what I always use if I’m unsure if my pc is up to it.


----------



## JimW (Sep 22, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Late reply but are you aware of this site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd heard of that but tbh rarely play anything current so never needed it. Did get m&b in the end but it had a lot of trouble with my particular video card early doors so only checking back occasionally so far.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 24, 2020)

so - shall i get it? or is the finished version coming out soon?


----------



## agricola (Sep 26, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> so - shall i get it? or is the finished version coming out soon?



No sign of a finished version yet, but what there is so far is great (edit) and there are regular updates with new things.


----------



## agricola (Dec 24, 2021)

bumped for this video where someone takes an army of looters and conquers all the map:


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2022)

Been playing this again. It's good. Cant figure out the orders. Doesn't work how it used to and so my orders are just "charge.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 13, 2022)

agricola said:


> bumped for this video where someone takes an army of looters and conquers all the map:




NO KINGS, NO MASTERS


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 5, 2022)

been playing a few weeks. Got it on easy level for now. Ive become a vassel and been granted 2 castles - but the garrison costs far more than what i earn. would like to get rid of one - but cant see how I can do it. 
Making lots of money though - mostly from attacking caravans and beatable bands during wartime. 
I have an army made up of only calvary and horse archers - it worked well in mount and blade and seems to work just as well in banner lord. 
How do you raise your own army though? Id like to capture castles or town myself but obvs need more troops than my 102 limit. 
Cant see how you upgrade your companions either. 
Not bothered with trading anything or buying a manufactuary yet - is this work doing? whats the best one to get? Used to be a dyeworks that earnt the most. 
My game crashes a lot - but i fear thats something going on with my pc as it happens on some of my other games too (like when 2 goals up against man u on football manager ffs )


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 26, 2022)

Just got this recently. I don't usually use mouse and keyboard, but I'm going to stick with it for this for a change. May upgrade my wireless mouse at some point - also I'm quite far away from my desktop so not sure if that will diminish it's effectiveness. 

As you can tell I'm shit at battles basically  I had it all on realistic at first but read else where that's not recommended so I'll play on easy. Really liked what I've seen so far and have downloaded some mods for another playthrough. Find walking/riding around the villages pretty boring though. 

Have given up on RDR2 - I liked it but it just wasn't pulling me back enough.


----------



## JimW (Dec 26, 2022)

I have a new desktop with a better card that runs this well, but no time to play now instead. Will try to make some once the kids start back at school.


----------

